# [gcc] erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

## loux.thefuture

Bonjour,

depuis quelque temps j'ai une erreur lors de la compilation, par exemple : emerge mysql me donne

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql/tests »

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DUNDEF_THREADS_HACK -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include     -DDBUG_OFF -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1   -MT mysql_client_test.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mysql_client_test.Tpo -c -o mysql_client_test.o mysql_client_test.c

mysql_client_test.c: In function ‘bind_fetch’:

mysql_client_test.c:3797: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [mysql_client_test.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql/tests »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/work/mysql »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

voici mon emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Feb 2008 04:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR en_GB"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 acl apache2 asterisk async automount berkdb bind-mysql bzip2 calendar clamav cracklib crypt curl dts dynamicplugin fame ffmpeg flac flexresp flexresp2 fr ftp gd gdal gdbm gmail gmp gphoto2 gtk httpd imagemagick imap inline jpeg jpeg2k kerberos libclamav logrotate lzo maildir matroska mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg openssl opensslcrypt pam pcre pdflib perl php png postfix ppds prelude python readline reiserfs samba sensord slang smarty snortsam speex sql sqlite sse ssl stream suexec syslog tcpd theora tiff unicode userlocales vhosts x264 x86 xorg zlib" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

j'ai recompile glibc et gcc sans problème

pourriez-vous m'aider ?

merci

Loux

PS : emerge -e glibc compile parfaitement donc je ne pense à un problème de RAM sinon cela aurait fait une erreur lors de cette longue compilation, non ?

----------

## geekounet

Questions habituelles : t'as fait un test de ta ram avec memtest ? T'as pas O/C ton proc ?

----------

## loux.thefuture

Salut Geekounet  :Smile: 

emerge -e glibc compile correctement, donc je ne pense pas que la RAM soit en cause non ?

A+

loux

----------

## nemo13

 *loux.thefuture wrote:*   

> Salut Geekounet 
> 
> emerge -e glibc compile correctement, donc je ne pense pas que la RAM soit en cause non ?
> 
> A+
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

Qu'est -ce qui te garantie qu'un emerge -e glibc fait travailler toute ta ram ?

A+

memtest est quasiment sur tous les live CD  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *loux.thefuture wrote:*   Salut Geekounet 
> 
> emerge -e glibc compile correctement, donc je ne pense pas que la RAM soit en cause non ?
> 
> A+
> ...

 

Ouaip, c'est pas parce qu'une compilation passe bien que ta ram est hors de cause.

----------

## loux.thefuture

Ok,

je vais acheter  1 Go dès que je peux

merki

loux

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca coute rien de la tester avant (avec memtest).

En général, un segfault de gcc, ça sent très mauvais (overclock ou RAM HS)

----------

## loux.thefuture

Bonjour,

j'ai remplacé mes 2 barettes de mémoires (je les testerais plus tard) et je relance la compile emerge -e gcc en stressant le système

je vous tiens au courant

Loux

PS: c'était des corsair XMS3200 : CMX512-3200KLPT

----------

## geekounet

 *loux.thefuture wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai remplacé mes 2 barettes de mémoires (je les testerais plus tard) et je relance la compile emerge -e gcc en stressant le système
> 
> je vous tiens au courant
> ...

 

C'est idiot d'avoir remplacé les barettes sans être sur avant que c'était bien elles les fautives... t'aurais du les tester avec memtest avant ! ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loux.thefuture wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: c'était des corsair XMS3200 : CMX512-3200KLPT

 

Peu importe cela ne veux rien dire .. et personne ne t'as dit ta ram est morte mais testes la plutot   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *loux.thefuture wrote:*   
> 
> PS: c'était des corsair XMS3200 : CMX512-3200KLPT 
> 
> Peu importe cela ne veux rien dire .. et personne ne t'as dit ta ram est morte mais testes la plutot  

 

Elles sont pas censées être garantie à vie? il aurait pu faire l'échange chez corsaire. Remarque il peut toujours le faire.

----------

## dapsaille

Bah je veux pas être médisant mais quelqu'un a qui on dit peut etre ram et qui change les barettes il doit pas etre a cela prêt

----------

## boozo

@daps: sisi tu es médisant   :Laughing: 

si la continuité de service est sa priorité par exemple : se frapper 10/12h de memtest/memtest+ pour conclure (ou non) à un pb de ram... bah, tu shuntes les tests et tu changes pour du neuf - que tu as normalement en stock si tu es consciencieux - après tu t'arranges avec le SAV

C'est un algo beaucoup plus rentable en terme de gestion... et pour ce genre de bricoles s'entend   :Wink: 

----------

